# International Marrige



## ChrisNOTopher (Mar 20, 2009)

okay i dont know if this is the right kind of forum i guess for this stuff, but i was wondering if anyone knew how to go about international marrige. Me and my gf have been together a year now, longest relationship for me yet.:smthumbup: i usually get the "ones" who cheat on me and treat me like dirt. However after looking out of the area, i found a nice girl, who i have given everything up for. My old friends, My college corse...and thats about all i had, i havnt exactely met her yet, but we talk on the phone all the time. We talk about marrige alot. I have done some research and i know if we got a marrige certificate we could marry the next day. However what happens then? do i have to come back to the UK, shes Canadian by the way. Or do i get to stay there? do i need to get a visa of some sought? i need help on this. If anyone has any helpful information this would be great

Thanks ALL


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

So you are ready to marry someone you never physically met? I would plan a trip to Canada for a week or two and see if you have a physically connection when together.

maybe after that talk marriage


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

GAsoccerman said:


> So you are ready to marry someone you never physically met? I would plan a trip to Canada for a week or two and see if you have a physically connection when together.
> 
> maybe after that talk marriage


I agree 100%.

Don't get me wrong, I am one of a few that truly believe long distance relationships work just fine. My wife lived in Mississippi and I lived in Ohio (~850 miles apart) for almost the whole first year of our relationship. We were married 4 months after she moved to Ohio.

However, GA is right, you need to meet her first before you do any marriage talk.


----------



## kate_spencer (Feb 20, 2009)

I agree with GA and rev,
you have to meet first and spend some times together.. before marrying the girl. Though it's a good thing that you're talking about marriage.. but living together before marriage could also help to get to know your partner more, and know more if you're compatible with each other, and how you could work things out.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

well I Also was in a Long distance relationship.

I went to College in NJ my wife went to College in Pittsburgh PA.

During that time period I was also in the Military.

(5 years total)

we learned alot from talking on the phone and writing letters.

But we also had to build that trust and communication, jealousy is very strong in a LD relationship. So I had to overcome that, so did my wife.

But we also got together when we could, and if we were not physically attracted to each other, then it would have never worked in the first place.


----------



## ChrisNOTopher (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for all your advice. I am jealous alot, BUT i have alot of reason to becuse of her past and the people in her life. I am going to go over there for 2 weeks soon, and if things work out, which we are so sure will, we are going to get engaged. Just since long distance sucks it would be easier to marry. I just dont know the process and if we got married when i got over there, what would happen like? would i be able to stay or do you have to wait a certain time before i can finally move over there. As it is i am unemployed as i live in the UK and because of the recession its really hard to find a job. I am hoping to contine college when i get over there and hopefully get to med school in a few years...if i waste time here then my career is in a spot of trouble.


----------



## marina72 (Dec 29, 2008)

you should be able to contact the immigration department in canada..., and ask them what the procedures are for a visa, and what kind of visa you'll have, if you marry while there. You may not even be able to get a marriage licsense while over there. I am not saying that is for sure ,just that every country has different laws on this. Just marrying someone in a country, doesn't give you the ulitmate right to stay there right away. It's not uncommon, or unlikely, that you'd have to return to the UK, till all your paper work, and visa, and all that , is in line.

Check with a Canadian attorney on this. Look one up on the net, and find out what you need to know. 

good luck..

But like the other posters pointed out... please don't rush this... you barely know this girl, and if you're meant for each other, a little time, wont' hurt anything.


----------

